# ~1,000 vintage cameras. Where do I begin to identify them?



## camerare (Jan 12, 2015)

A much older relative of mine has been collecting all sorts of things over the years. Think of the show American Pickers, and you're in the ballpark of this guys collection. He has about 1,000 vintage cameras and wants me to start selling them for him. I'm not sure where to begin.

What are some methods for narrowing down what the cameras are and what they're worth? I've attached a picture of a few random cameras I picked up. A few Leicas, a few small japanese cameras, etc.


----------



## runnah (Jan 12, 2015)

Sorting out the Leica's are a good start. I'd say most of the japanese mass produced stuff can be binned.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 12, 2015)

Pack it all up and send it to me; I'll sort through, make pricing determinations and send back everything that is worth selling.

You can TRUST me! 

Seriously--if you don't know anything about cameras, find someone near you who does. With that much stuff, it would take FOREVER to sort it all, and a lot of it will probably end up not being worth the time it took to value it.

Someone who knows cameras could look over it and pull out the stuff that is likely to garner much attraction. Take THAT stuff and work on valuing it, and either bin the rest or try selling it in lots.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 12, 2015)

This is going to be a long, painful job.  Chances are, most of the collection isn't worth the cost of taking it to the land-fill; there is so much old film gear out there that the market has pretty much bottomed out.  That said, there is still the chance that there are a few gems, and I do some interesting cases.  My suggestion would be to contact a local camera club; if you live in/near a larger urban centre, then chances are there will be a club with at least one member who will be an expert in antique gear.  If you don't want to spend money and have endless time, then the Internet (esp. eBay) will have all the information you need, but it might take some digging.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 12, 2015)

1,000
ouch

As mentioned, take the Leicas out and sell those
Then start picking through them and sell them in "packages"  of the same make and such
let the open market such as eBay determine the value for you rather than creating a gigantic spreadsheet  of potential value. It'll take alot less time.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 12, 2015)

Hang onto the Leicas for dear life (although the Leicaflex won't probably be nearly as valuable as the rangefinders). Those would be worth researching and selling.

Many of these look like fairly common midcentury cameras and accessories. There are people like me who like to hunt thru such boxes so there may be some interest but not lots of value most likely and it depends on condition (although there are people who restore/decorate old beaters, or use them for parts, etc.). If there's by chance a camera swap in your area that might be a place to unload some.

See what's in the box titled 'Bullet', that could be a collectible camera. Maybe put together all the light meters, slide viewers, etc. and you could start sorting those into lots? Then maybe, sort all the Kodaks? see what you have there. Then, I don't know... I guess maybe put together any cameras and boxes and flashes that are the same brand that might go together.

edit - I see John mentioned camera clubs; if there's a school? art center? in your area that has photography classes & workshops, maybe see if they can offer any suggestions.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 12, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> *There are people like me who like to hunt thru such boxes*
> 
> edit - I see John mentioned camera clubs; if there's a school? art center? in your area that has photography classes & workshops, maybe see if they can offer any suggestions.



And me; I would LOVE to come across that sort of opportunity, to dig through a collection like that!

Which brings me to a thought: Where ARE you located? It's at least remotely possible that you'd be in an area where there might just be a TPFer close enough who would be willing to help out--in exchange for a couple of cameras or something.


----------



## curly (Jan 12, 2015)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Jan 12, 2015)

I agree with the previous posters - try to find a local camera shop or club (meetup would be a good place to look) and have them look them over.  I love vintage cameras.  When you get ready to sell them let us know, if you sell on ebay I will definitely take a look (or if you decide to just get rid of some, I'm willing to pay shipping or come pick it up it you're not too far).  Good luck!


----------



## limr (Jan 12, 2015)

runnah said:


> Sorting out the Leica's are a good start. I'd say most of the japanese mass produced stuff can be binned.



Yes, keep the Leicas, though they might not be as valuable as you'd think depending on condition and model. The rangefinders are generally the more sought-after cameras.

But don't just blindly bin the rest of them. There might be some rare cameras that most people wouldn't look twice at. For example, some Olympus half-frames can go for some moeny. In the first picture, I also see what I suspect is an early Fed (Soviet-era rangefinder, Leica knock-off but with a cult following of its own). That Kodak Starflex, though? Stuff like that is better off selling as part of a group of similar cameras. On its own, you're lucky if you get the cost of a cup of coffee. And not because it's such a crappy camera, but it takes 127 film, which is still available, but not readily so and it's expensive.

I agree that you should consult a camera club or an antiques dealer - someone who knows old cameras better and can help you determine what you really have. In ~1,000 cameras, I'm sure there is something in there worth some money other than just the Leicas. They aren't the *only* good camera around, after all (not a word, gsgary!  ) 

And like Sharon said - if you mention a general area of the country, one of us might be close enough to lend you a hand.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 13, 2015)

Jeebus. That's a serious collection.


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 13, 2015)

Names of real value to hold onto: Leica, Contax, Rollei, Hasselblad.  Also worth EBay-ing individually would be Canon, Nikon and Pentax.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 25, 2015)

Blood, tears, toil and sweat. That it is what it would take. Got lots of time on your hands? Could you get an assignment shop to take on a large selected bunch?


----------

